# Giya Kancheli’s “... al Niente; a challenge to find it.



## UserMrD (Mar 7, 2014)

Fellow Members,
I have recently been to Davies Symhpony hall featuring renowned composer Termikanov.
I greatly enjoyed his performance inasmuch as he conducted a wide variety of music styles.
What really grabbed my attention, though, was the symphony after the intermission; Kancheli - ...al Niente.

I'm desperate to hear this "Al Niente" once more but I just cannot find it anywhere on the internet.
For that reason, this is my final try to find it somewhere..any inside tips?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, it hasn't been recorded yet. So unless a bootleg appears, briefly, on youtube, you'll just have to wait for its next performance somewhere.

Yuri's a renowned conductor, too, by the way. Though there are plenty of conductors who also composed and vice versa. So who knows...? Maybe Yuri will too some day.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You could write to record companies who specialize in such composers (like CPO or Naxos) and ask whether they have any plans to record it. You might give them an idea...............


----------

